# Internet - und Netzwerkprobleme



## Daso (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen das Problem, das ich über mein Netzwerk nicht mehr ins Internet komme.
- Am Netzwerk angeschlossen sind 2 pc's ( LAN ) und ein Laptop ( WLAN ) .

Bis heute kam ich nur über breitbandverbindung ins Internet. Aber nachdem ich einen pc formatiert habe, geht selbst das nicht mehr an diesem.
WLAN fällt ganz aus.

Auf meinen router ( Fritz box ) kann ich auch nicht wirklich zugreifen, da in dem Menü nicht alle Optionen angezeigt werden und ich die, die angezeigt werden , nicht anklicken kann.
Hab mir daraufhin auch einen anderen router (d-link) besorgt, da geht zwar das Menü, aber das Internet immernoch nicht.
- benutzername und pw hatte ich eingegebn.

Eine bestehende netzwerkverbindung wird mir angezeigt. Ich empfangen und sende gleichermaßen Pakete.
Zuletzt wurde mir auch ein dns Problem angezeigt, nur weiß ich auch nicht ob es jetzt daran liegt, oder nicht. Weil vorher gings ja auch schon nicht mehr.

Ich geh mal davon aus, das irgendeine Einstellung nicht stimmt. Hab schon so viel ausprobiert und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und habt Vorschläge, oder sogar Lösung.

Als Anhang lade ich ein paar Daten mit hoch.

Danke und
LG Daso


----------



## Navy (1. August 2011)

Standardfragen: Kannst Du eine externe IP ansprechen? Mach mal einen "tracert 8.8.8.8". Sollte das Probleme machen, ist entweder Dein Routing kaputt oder Du bist ganz einfach offline.


----------

